# Vipers Bugloss



## GregH (Aug 4, 2016)

I planted a small patch of vipers bugloss this spring and the bees are loving it. It is an area around a 6th of an acre. Was wondering does anyone know where I can buy a pound or more of the seed. I want to plant an acre or more next year.


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

I bought 100 grams (34,000 seeds) for $45 from richters.com last year. Looks like it's $52 now. Plant it this fall and it will bloom next Spring. 

https://www.richters.com/Web_store/...lass=Herb_and_Vegetable_Seeds&cart_id=111.100


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

Etsy seedsshop had 100 grams for about 20 bucks. I had looked the other day and found a pound somewhere (can't remember) but I decided against buying it since several states have labeled it as an invasive weed.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

My 8 or so plants I got out of 300 seeds are growing so slow , not sure what is up with it ?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nitrogen deficiency. They like nitrogen and high balanced organic fertilizers. 
Green them up to see how fast they will respond. And don't forget to mulch them in at the base 1" is enough. Give them
plenty of water even though they are a bit drought tolerant. If they are invasive specie I don't mind because
we hardly have any rains during the summer dearth here. So if they bloom during the Spring time it is even 
better for my bees. At least they are better than the Borage poking you itchy and pain at the same time. Finally I
found something worth planting other than the wild mustard. Seeds ship from Hong Kong will take several weeks to get here if they
clear custom at all.


----------



## GregH (Aug 4, 2016)

It took around 45 days from planting this spring to bloom. I did fertilize heavily tho. I got the seed off ebay, but was looking for a larger amount. The bees are on this stuff from daylight to dark right now.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

In that case if you find an Am source in large quantity at a 
reasonable price then let me know too. In the mean time the only
large quantity source is from Asia on ebay search. Look like they all
come from the same seed place. The Nygers take almost 2 months to bloom.


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

Quick question about this Viper bugloss, I read that the pollen was semi poisonous. some kind of alkaloid that isnt safe. any of you guys know anything about this?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I am not sure about them giving pollen at all. The purple pansy will give a bluish pollen. The bugloss have many
cultivars that the ones I grow do not give out any pollen just the nectar like the Nygers do. If they have the poison pollen then my hives will
be in big trouble later on. So far everything is intact and growing every day. It is almost to dearth time though they are still gathering wild
mustard pollen/nectar from somewhere close by. Besides, the dilution with different nectar and pollen sources here will not cause a big immediate concern. 20k seeds are coming my way for a fast Autumn build up and harvest.


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

See below I think one website was confused. I was interested in the stuff and saw the poison part and got scared off but now im back on board. 
Viper’s Bugloss (Echium vulgare) honey

Viper’s Bugloss (Echium vulgare) honey is also known as Borage honey or Blue Borage honey, though it is NOT made from the borage flowers (aka starflower, Borago officinalis). This is a misfortune mistake, as the plants are different in composition, though belonging to the same Boraginaceae family.

Viper’s Bugloss honey SHOULD NOT BE CONFUSED with:

• honey made from Borage (Borago officinalis), aka starflower, a different plant, commercially grown and used for seed oil, a beautiful annual herb with edible leaves. In UK they bloom from June to September, and make perfect blue (or white) flowers with five narrow, triangular-pointed petals.
This flowers contain non-toxic pyrrolizidine alkaloid (PA) thesinine, have a sweet honey-like taste and is one of the few truly blue-colored edible substances, often used to decorate desserts.

• honey from Purple Viper’s Bugloss (Echium plantagineu), popularly known in Australia as Patterson’s Curse. Also considered an invasive weed, this plant has a high concentration of pyrrolizidine alkaloids, and considered to be poisonous to grazing livestock, especially those with simple digestive systems, like horses. The toxins are cumulative in the liver, and death results from too much Paterson’s curse in the diet.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The one I got is the E vulgare. I don't have animals here so not worry about them dying from ingestion. E vulgare have the pink, white and
blue flowers too. Would be nice to grow them in combination alternating the flower color. Different color plants in one clump to grow them. One single plant can reach 14" or more if you fertilize them heavily.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

dups


----------

